# Nuôi Dưỡng Ước Mơ Thành Người Nổi Tiếng



## tinamanh

Phương châm của mình là "Thà một phút huy hoàng rồi chợt tắt/ Còn hơn buồn le lói suốt trăm năm", nên lúc nào mình cũng muốn được nổi bật và tỏa sáng. Mình cũng muốn được trở thành người nổi tiếng nữa. Khi mình nói ra điều đó ai cũng cười mình. Trước giờ ai cũng trêu chọc vì chiều cao quá khổ của mình nhưng cũng may nhờ chiều cao này mà mình có thể theo đuổi nghề người mẫu. 

Bây giờ mình đang đi tìm những cơ hội có thể khẳng định bản thân mình với mọi người. Mình sẽ chứng tỏ cho mọi người biết mình có thể làm được những gì mình muốn.


----------



## Admin

Nỗ lực không bao giờ là vô ích, chúc bạn sẽ sớm thực hiện được ước mơ của mình. Cố gắng lên bạn nhé.


----------



## thanhvan_vt

Ở Việt Nam cũng có khá nhiều cuộc thi cho người mẫu, bạn tham dự thử xem.[DOUBLEPOST=1406518836][/DOUBLEPOST]Nếu muốn làm người mẫu chuyên nghiệp hoặc hơn cả là trở thành người đại diện Việt Nam tham gia các show diễn thời trang quốc tế, bạn hãy thử cơ hội trong cuộc thi này xem sao. http://elitemodellookvn.vn/gioi-thieu.html. Chúc bạn thành công!


----------



## tinamanh

Admin đã viết:


> Nỗ lực không bao giờ là vô ích, chúc bạn sẽ sớm thực hiện được ước mơ của mình. Cố gắng lên bạn nhé.



Cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều [DOUBLEPOST=1407262198][/DOUBLEPOST]





thanhvan_vt đã viết:


> Ở Việt Nam cũng có khá nhiều cuộc thi cho người mẫu, bạn tham dự thử xem.[DOUBLEPOST=1406518836][/DOUBLEPOST]Nếu muốn làm người mẫu chuyên nghiệp hoặc hơn cả là trở thành người đại diện Việt Nam tham gia các show diễn thời trang quốc tế, bạn hãy thử cơ hội trong cuộc thi này xem sao. http://elitemodellookvn.vn/gioi-thieu.html. Chúc bạn thành công!


Bữa mình cũng có thấy chương trình này cast ngoài Hà Nội đúng không nhỉ?


----------



## thanhvan_vt

tinamanh đã viết:


> Cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều [DOUBLEPOST=1407262198][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Bữa mình cũng có thấy chương trình này cast ngoài Hà Nội đúng không nhỉ?



Đúng rồi bạn, chương trình đã cast ngoài Ha Nội rồi, nhưng còn các khu vực khác nữa, bạn nhanh tay tham gia đi.


----------



## tinamanh

thanhvan_vt đã viết:


> Đúng rồi bạn, chương trình đã cast ngoài Ha Nội rồi, nhưng còn các khu vực khác nữa, bạn nhanh tay tham gia đi.



Cảm ơn bạn nhiều, mình đang tìm hiểu đây.Sẽ tham gia ngay nếu phù hợp


----------



## huyenmy

Hâm mộ quá, nhưng em có 1m6 à, đành hóng phần thi của mấy chị vậy


----------



## huyenmy

alo , có vẻ vắng nhỉ ,các chị đi đâu hết cả rồi ?


----------



## thanhvan_vt

Vòng casting vừa kết thúc rồi đấy. chọn ra mấy ứng cử viên ok lắm. chân dài miên man, đang hóng kết quả thế nào.


----------



## tinamanh

Cuộc thi Hà Anh làm Host phải không ạ? Thích chị này ghê. Cảm on các chị đã chia sẻ cùng em nhé.


----------



## huyenmy

Năm sau em cũng đi cast mới được. hihi


----------



## khongtrang

Mọi cố gắng của bạn sẽ thành giúp bạn tới mơ ước, cố lên bạn nha


----------



## Nhã Anh

ủa caisn ày là cái gì sao ko có nội dung gì rõ rành hết vầy nè


----------



## longphamdoan89

không ai đnáh thuế giấc mơ cả )


----------

